# Wasser klar aber braun



## käptniglo (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo, Freunde.
ich habe schon ein wenig über die Suchfunktion nach braunem Wasser gesucht. Aber nix passendes gefunden (gibt zwar beiträge, aber die bringen mich irgendwie nicht weiter).

Ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich braunes Wasser suche. ;-)

Seit ungefähr einer Woche wird mein Teichwasser (knapp 20.000 l, wenig Besatz, Kiesfilter) immer bräunlicher. Ich habe nix reingemacht. Ich habe auch nur wenig Substrat im Teich. Vielleicht 10 Eimer feinen Kies und 20 Eimer Feinsand im ganzen Teich verteilt. Die Pflanzen sind in Pflanztaschen oder Pflanzkörben in einem Kies, Sand, Torfgemisch (jetzt schiebt nicht das bäunliche Wasser auf den Torf in den paar Pflanzkörben. Das ist da seit über nem Jahr drin und das Wasser wird erst jetzt bräunlich). 

Für meine Verhältnisse ist das Wasser dabei recht klar. Also 1 Meter tief kann locker man gucken.

Könnte das an der Hitze in den letzten Tagen liegen und WAS ist das? Fäulnisbakterien oder Algen?

Interessanterweise war das Wasser in meinem Regenfass die Tage auch leicht bräunlich.

Für Eure Ideen wäre ich dankbar.

Guido


----------



## Harald (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser klar aber braun*

Hallo Guido,
hast Du möglicherweise Juttematten in Deinem Teich? Bei einem Freund war das der Grund für die Braunfärbung


----------



## käptniglo (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser klar aber braun*

Lieber Harald,
danke für den Tipp. Ich habe EINE kleine Jute-Pflanztasche. Ob die den großen Teich so braun machen kann?


----------



## tomsteich (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser klar aber braun*

Hallo Guido,

bin kein Fachmann. Eventuell ist es eine Huminstoffbildung durch eingewehte Blätter, Tannenzapfen oder so. Könnte da seit Herbst noch was am Boden sein?

Bei Regen kann bei Dir wohl keine Erde aus dem Umland reingespült werden(?).

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche und viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## käptniglo (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser klar aber braun*

Danke Thomas. Blätter sind natürlich drin. Trotz Teichnetz ist das nie ganz zu umgehen. Außerdem wirft unsere __ Linde ab und zu im Mai Propeller in den Teich. Kann natürlich zuviel organisches Zeug drin sein. Aber im 2. Jahr?

Ich google aber mal Huminstoff.

Guido


----------



## tomsteich (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser klar aber braun*

Hi,

da baut sich glaub ich nichts ab, weshalb das Problem über die Jahre zunimmt....d.h. falls es bei Dir überhaupt daran liegt. Torf ist ja auch Huminstoff, aber so viel hast Du ja nicht!?!


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## käptniglo (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser klar aber braun*

...mich wundert nur, dass das erst seit einer woche ist....


----------



## baumr (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser klar aber braun*

Hallo
Hast Du Seerosen im Teich? Bei mir ist eine ziemlich große drin und letztens war mein Wasser auch leicht bräunlich aber klar, keiner weiß warum, aber nachdem ich alle faulen und abgeblühten Blätter und Blüten entfernt habe, ist das Wasser nach 2-3 Tagen wieder klar geworden.
Ob es daran lag weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke schon, daß faulige Pflanzenteile schaden.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasser klar aber braun*

Brunnenwasser ??


----------

